# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] πωλουνται λογω μετακομησης μερος εκτο

## KOKAR

speaker 40w & βασης 60€


bookshelf speaker 30w 40€

----------


## nestoras

Πουλήθηκαν ΟΛΑ!

----------

